# What Are Your Favorite Perfumes or Colognes?



## Jill (Jul 27, 2011)

What are your favorite perfumes (or colognes)? I really like floral scents and wear perfume even if I'm just staying home. Makes me feel "pretty". But, I've only added one new scent in the past 5yrs (would love floral or citrus suggestions!)... These are my favorites that I always have on hand:


Anais-Anais
Sunflowers
Clinique Happy
Lamb
Tea Rose
Exceptional


What about you? What are your favorite perfumes or colognes?


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 27, 2011)

I got a bottle of Channel Chance (eau de toilette) about 2yrs ago and I havent used anything else since. I just love it. I only tend to have 1 bottle on the go at a time as it can go a bit stale and a bottle could last me nearly 6 months so I dont go through it too fast. I am probably very boring and maybe when this bottle is gone I might go wild and try somthing else.


----------



## Shari (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't wear any. Live wayyy out in the countryside and not a good idea.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 27, 2011)

My favourite perfume was one my ex girlfriend wore. Bulgari Blu. Yummy.


----------



## wrs (Jul 27, 2011)

I dont get out much so I dont get to wear perfume except to church.



I've been wearing the same stuff for as long as I can remember, Oscar de la Renta.

My husband wears Halston.



I also love the smell of Polo.


----------



## Mominis (Jul 27, 2011)

My stand by is Vera Wang, the original. I recently tried the Rhianna and like it a lot too. For men, I agree with wrs, Polo is such a classic! I also like the Gucci line.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 27, 2011)

When I go out, like for dinner, etc., I wear Emeraude. Most of the time I just wear what ever the horses throw on me, like au de dirt, snot, manure. Let's not forget, Essence of Bulldog thrown on for evening wear.


----------



## sundancer (Jul 27, 2011)

I wear White Shoulders. Absolutely love it.

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## 2minis4us (Jul 27, 2011)

BLV II by Bulgari	LOVE IT !!


----------



## little lady (Jul 27, 2011)

For myself I like Still by JLO and for my hubby I like Drakkar...love a good smelling man!


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 27, 2011)

I love spicy, oriental type scents. My all-time favorite is Fendi by Fendi but it is now discontinued.



Very disappointing, as many men commented on how much they liked that scent.

I also like Capucci de Capucci by Capucci, which is oriental and woodsy.





Now, if you like a "clean--just got out of the shower" try Philosophy. I like the Amazing Grace. They also have Baby Grace, Pure Grace and many more. I buy it through QVC.


----------



## bev66 (Jul 27, 2011)

Theirry Muglar--- Angle and Alien... everytime we go out i get stopped by both men and women and ask what im wearing... a little goes a long way... also love Paris-- perfect for a lunch or shopping date...


----------



## Ashley (Jul 27, 2011)

I cant really do much perfume as it bothers me but when I do wear it my pick is Myliu.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't shop for perfume/colognes because from so many I get a terrible sinus headache, I'd love to get something new, but I'm afraid it just wouldn't work out! The only thing I can tolerate is Bath & Body Works Sun-Ripened Red Raspberry body splash, so I've been wearing that for years!

We went to a perfumery in Ireland and I was so hoping one of the scents would be tolerable, but nope, I had to go wash my wrist off in the bathroom after 10 minutes.


----------



## LAminiatures (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy by Clinique for me and Chrome or Polo Black for my husband.


----------



## Seashells (Jul 27, 2011)

Romance (ralph lauren)


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't wear perfume; it just doesn't seem to be "me". I like to try them at the cosmetic counters and think Ah! This will be IT! But it never is. My only fragrance is Chanel #5 body powder. My husband chose it for me one Christmas and I always go back to it.

BUT I see some fragrances mentioned here I've never tried before so it might be fun to check them out!


----------



## REO (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't wear any. Even being around perfumes i get snorky and a sinus headache.





But I LOVE the smell of Brut for men and ones that smell like roses on a summer day. MmMMmMmmm ROSES!


----------



## Katiean (Jul 28, 2011)

I use Giorgio. I first smelled it when a lady came to buy a puppy. I loved it. I didn't start using it until a boss I had about 15 years ago gave me some for Christmas. I have worn it since. I don't care if it is just for the horses. I use it every day. Well, I did until one of my cat's took my recent bottle. Does he know how much that stuff costs? I think I am gonna kill Buster if he doesn't bring it back.


----------



## REO (Jul 28, 2011)

Look down in the couch & behind it! Behind the fridge.


----------



## dianemcc (Jul 28, 2011)

for me it is

beyond pradise by estee lauder

tresor by lancome

chance chanel

beautiful

pleasure


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2011)

REO said:


> I don't wear any. Even being around perfumes i get snorky and a sinus headache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robin, Tea Rose smells like roses! It's really inexpensive but a loooong time favorite of mine


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 28, 2011)

I just love perfumes my favorite would have to be.. red door


----------



## Katiean (Jul 28, 2011)

REO said:


> Look down in the couch & behind it! Behind the fridge.


Outside would be a more likely place. Maybe where he stashes his quail.


----------



## chandab (Jul 28, 2011)

You mean I'm supposed to smell like something other than "ode de corral" or "ode de dog"?

I don't wear much cologne, but like _ici_ and Vanilla Fields. Currently I'm using a body spray from Bath and Body Works and really like it, its called Butterfly Flower (my sister got me the shower gel, lotion and spray as a gift).


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 28, 2011)

I break out in hives just walking thru a perfume department, let alone touch my skin.

Most every lotion, soap is non scented so I smell like a horse, dog or whatever till

I make my run thru the shower. Actually if the dogs or horses lick me I get hives, too.

I have boxes of shampoos and conditioners that I used once and became allergic to..

So disappointing as they can smell good in the bottle.

Victoria Secret has a Vanilla Lace lotion that I got as a gift and I mix that. abut 90/10

with non scented cream and can use that lightly on 'state' occassions...


----------



## chandab (Jul 28, 2011)

Equuisize said:


> I have boxes of shampoos and conditioners that I used once and became allergic to..


While not allergic, I have tried and wasted several different shampoos trying to find products that will work well with our well water, some of my favorites from the salon just don't work out here. Luckily, Suave Professionals does work, although the only kind I can get for my hair type is the Rosemary Mint, which I do like, but would also like some variety. If you lived closer, I'd take some of those shampoos off your hands, to try with our water, provide they aren't for fine/limp hair or dry hair, mine is neither.


----------



## sfmini (Jul 29, 2011)

The only one I use is Bill Blass, have used it for years. Need to branch out some day.

Haven't had a date for a hundred years, but my ex wore something called Millionaire. One sniff of that and I was ready to rumble. Thankfully, nobody around here wears that!!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 29, 2011)

Like some others, I don't do perfume (sinus') but I can do fragrant lotions...I like the ones that smell "fruity", not flowery. I usually get mine from Bath and Body works, sometimes Victoria Secret. My favorites are ones that smell cocunuty (like the beach).


----------



## Connie P (Jul 29, 2011)

Marc Jacobs is my all time favorite, but I also like Versache.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 29, 2011)

Ralph Lauren Polo Big Pony collection.

Dan.


----------



## Kathy (Jul 29, 2011)

My absolute favorite for the last couple of years is Butterfly Flower from Bath and Body. My mother loves it too and we get so many compliments. Second favorite is Tea Rose too.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 30, 2011)

I avoid perfumes because the shampoo and conditioner I use doesn't tend to blend well.

I usually use a lavender scented shampoo/conditioner and the hubster likes it, so I figure why push the envelope? (He also doesn't like me wearing lipstick, so I only wear it to formal occasions.)


----------



## Minimor (Jul 31, 2011)

None- I am allergic to perfume so cannot wear it. I wish that no one wore it....or if they do wear it that they just sprayed a wee bit on instead of bathing in the stuff! It is not pleasant to go our to some event & become ill because of all the perfume others are wearing....and my allergy is not as serious as what some other people have to deal with.

Our office is a scent free office, which I am thankful for--our boss is very allergic to scent so the rule of no scent is firmly enforced. We can't do anything about the customers of course, but luckily most of them do not wear heavy scent. Just now & again someone comes in with an overpowering scent. Someone non-allergic has to wait on them, and even then that person sometimes has to stand well back from the counter--when the customer is gone we open windows & turn on fans to clear the air.


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

I will for sure be checking some of these out





And, ML, don't be ashamed! I remember smelling one of her fragrances from a magazine and I also really liked it!





Victoria's secret used to make one that smelled like oranges, vanilla and SUMMER. I loved it, but do not remember the name and didn't think any of the current line matched up. It was just a body spray, but smelled so nice and fresh


----------



## sfmini (Aug 1, 2011)

I love most scents, but some people do douse themselves not realizing how offensive it can be to others. They have acclimated to the smell so they put more and more on so they can smell it.

We have a person here who must bathe in the stuff and you can smell where she has been for an hour after she leaves. I already told my boss to never put me on a project with her, I won't be able to handle working in close quarters with her.

Management has talked to her, she tones it down for a while, then after a week or two, we are back to smelling where Rene has been. I don't know what she wears, but that is one that I will never be able to wear!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never gotten the point of taking a bath in it. I have never changed the amount I wear. Its not for me to smell but for others persay. I dont even notice it on me anymore, but that dont mean I am upping the amount. I have always thought of those with allergies to it though as I have several in my family with the same issue and there are very very few that dont bother me.


----------



## anoki (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't wear much, as I never have many occasions to wear it...but I have 2 that I like

Princess by Vera Wang (tried it as a joke, and I actually quite like it)

Perhaps by Bob Mackie (I've had this for many years...I really don't use it often)

I used to like Beautiful, until my grandma doused herself in it one hot hot summer day...

I can't stand those that douse themselves in it...I am not allergic to perfumes, but get a headache in stuffy rooms with poor ventilation and too much smell....

Lately I've been wearing body mists from Bath & Body works and the like. They don't get as overpowering and are a nice little refresher (especially between classes at outdoor dog shows  )

~kathryn


----------

